
Show HN: Feed the Quine - xorand
https://mbuliga.github.io/feed-the-quine.html
======
xorand
Now there's also [1] ouroboros: the story of the first quine, and [2] more
quines and random eggs

[1]
[http://imar.ro/~mbuliga/ouroboros.html](http://imar.ro/~mbuliga/ouroboros.html)

[2] [http://imar.ro/~mbuliga/more-quines.html](http://imar.ro/~mbuliga/more-
quines.html)

------
xorand
Some details: based on [1], it allows to play with the quines (via mouse
interactions) and understand how these work, visually.

Not part of my current project, but it responds to a demand I had for years.
My contribution was to use the script with examples, old and new. Is so nice
and interactive that now I wish for a game.

[1] [https://github.com/ishanpm/chemlambda-
editor](https://github.com/ishanpm/chemlambda-editor)

